# First Entry Level DSLR Primarially Video?



## Trekie015 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a cheap-ish entry level camera that will be used mostly for videos, short films, and such.  After doing some research, I felt that the T3i was what I was going to go for.  Then I found the Sony A57 which appears to be better for video, having auto-focus and such.  So the question is, which do I buy?  Price is very important to me so what are the pros and cons or is there another camera (for less or the same) that is best for me?
Many thanks,
~D


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 7, 2012)

Check the recording formats. Canon is usually the leader in comparison with other brands. 

Like will both cameras do 24fps, 30 fps, and 60 fps @ 1080p? Most Canons will do at least 24 and 30 with 60 at 720p. Nikon mainly only does 24fps @ 1080p and what other formats they can do are at 720p.

What type of recording are you doing as well? I can't see auto focus being a plus for serious video work. If you're just looking for a video camera, you may be better off with a dedicated device as up until very recently DSLRs could only capture 15 minutes at a time in one clip before shutter off and having to start a new clip. The sensors can also be prone to over heating and suffer from the jello effect because of the rolling shutters.


----------



## Trekie015 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Sony can do AVCHD and both have 24 and a an ability for 60 fps as well.  I would very much like a dedicated device although I cannot find a camcorder under $600 with manual focus and I don't believe one exists.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Nikon for photo, BUT for video Canon blows them away. Id stay away from sony. I support this because of lens availability(to my knowledge). Canon and Nikon offer a much broader selection of lenses. The Canon T2i is very good. Id buy a T3i because of the flip out screen.

One problem with all DSLR cameras is that the recording time is limited to 20min??? This means that you can't film a live event in the future such as a concert or play. You will record for 20min then it stops and then you have to record again - yes even if you have a 32gb card. Also with long events(to my knowledge) there aren't any ac adapters that will give you constant power.

I know you said you are doing short films n what not but I wanted you to be aware of these constraints. 

If you get into fast action, there is always the rolling shutter problem as well.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

AC Adapter for T3i Canon ACK-E8 AC Adapter Kit for EOS Rebel T2i/T3i/T4i Digital SLR Camera 4517B002

For short films and such, I can't imagine that you'd need more than 20 mins of recording at a time, that just seems silly.


----------



## SamWiseGale (Nov 7, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> One problem with all DSLR cameras is that the recording time is limited to 20min??? This means that you can't film a live event in the future such as a concert or play. You will record for 20min then it stops and then you have to record again - yes even if you have a 32gb card.



5D MKiii has a very welcomed extra 10 minutes, with a total of 30 minutes continuous record time  Not two weeks ago I shot a conference with a 3 camera setup, one of which was the 5D MKiii. As Soon as the it hit 30 minutes it did stop but it wasn't too much hassle hitting record again. It was easy to cover with a cutaway from one of the other cameras anyway.

View attachment 25189


Trekie if your looking for auto-focus on your camera do not get a DSLR. The advantage of using a DSLR for video is this manual control when shooting.

With regards to a decent budget DSLR for video, I really cannot fault either the Canon Rebel T2i/550d or T3i/600d. Both are great budget cameras with variable frame rates that share the same 18mp APS-C CMOS Sensor found in the 7d. Not as rugged or durable as the 7d as they don't have weather proofing but you can't fault the results from inside. 

Rolling Shutter, Moiré and Aliasing are some of the major drawbacks when shooting with a DSLR but when compared to the shear amount of lenses on offer, depth of field and over all quality you can achieve, it's not hard to realise why people prefer to shoot video on these cameras.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> AC Adapter for T3i Canon ACK-E8 AC Adapter Kit for EOS Rebel T2i/T3i/T4i Digital SLR Camera 4517B002
> 
> For short films and such, I can't imagine that you'd need more than 20 mins of recording at a time, that just seems silly.



You need the continuous recording time for more than 20min if you are doing live events etc...


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry, OP said "videos, short films, and such..." I took that as mainly short "scene" type stuff...


----------



## Incubatevideo (Nov 8, 2012)

If you can get your hands on a Canon 550d / T2i thengo with that. Also try and get your hands on a Canon 50mm 1.8 prime, a cheap lens that packs a punch. Most importantly, have fun... shoot the crap out of everything.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you considered the Panasonic GH3? It is outside your current price range, but it has excellent specs in terms of video quality and recording time. You don't need an SLR for video - with one exception (the Aaton Penelope Delta, which is just a little wide of your budget) I don't know of any current dedicated video cameras that have reflex viewing.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

FWIW, the 30 minute time limit is keep the image sensor from overheating.

To make broadcast quality video with a DSLR requires spending money on additional equipment for focusing, sound, lighting, and camera stability.


----------



## brunerww (Nov 27, 2012)

Trekie - don't know if you're still looking for a camera, but at your price point, the best video-capable "DSLR-type" camera is the Panasonic GH2.  Autofocus in video mode, 4-step audio level control, essentially unlimited video clip length (no 12, 20 or 30 minute limits), viewfinder is usable in video mode (unlike the Canon), video-optimized lenses with silent autofocus motors that don't mess up your soundtrack (unlike Nikon, Canon or Sony).

And with the more expensive GH3 on the horizon, the GH2's price has come down to $649 body-only, $749 with the 14-42 kit lens.  A little more than the A57 or the T3i, but (in my view) worth it for a camera where video is really integrated into the design.

Here is what it can do unhacked: https://vimeo.com/53778900

Here is what it can do with the free firmware hack (NSFW): https://vimeo.com/45596420

More examples at: https://vimeo.com/groups/gh2/videos

I am a GH2 shooter who is upgrading to the GH3.  These are terrific cameras for video.  Sadly, my Canon T2i was not. I sold it because I was tired of the autofocus and viewfinder disappearing when I wanted to shoot video.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2012)

The Panasonic DMC-GH2 isn't a DSLR camera. It's a mirrorless camera.
Does the DMC-GH2 allow inter-changing lenses?


----------



## brunerww (Nov 27, 2012)

KmH said:


> The Panasonic DMC-GH2 isn't a DSLR camera. It's a mirrorless camera.
> Does the DMC-GH2 allow inter-changing lenses?



Yes - technically, you are correct.  The Sony is a DSLT, where "T" stands for "translucent" - while the Panasonic GH2 is a DSLM, where "M" stands for "mirrorless".

And yes, it has interchangeable lenses - and because there is no mirror getting in the way, just about any lens from any manufacturer can be adapted to it.

And with electronic viewfinders, and without a DSLR mirror locking up to block the viewfinder in video mode, users can continue using the viewfinders in DSLT and DSLM cameras while shooting video.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd personally go with the T3i.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 27, 2012)

KmH said:


> FWIW, the 30 minute time limit is keep the image sensor from overheating.



You are mistaken.  It is simply to make the price of the camera cheaper because they can bypass tax that is being enforced by World Trade Organization for Video Camera.  I guess if you can only record less than 30 minutes, it is not a "video camera".

30 Minute Video Limit in Digital Cameras May Be On Its Way Out


----------



## brunerww (Nov 27, 2012)

Luke345678 said:


> I'd personally go with the T3i.



Here is a side-by-side of the T3i/600D vs the GH2 shot by Andrew Reid of eoshd: https://vimeo.com/23395345

My challenge with Canons isn't just the poor video ergonomics (blank viewfinder and no autofocus) - but also the softness of the images.

Some people like that look - I don't.  To each his or her own 

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## brunerww (Nov 27, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, the 30 minute time limit is keep the image sensor from overheating.
> ...



Respectfully, you are both right.  In EU countries, the 30 minute limit is, in fact, a tax limitation.

Outside of the EU, however, video clip length limits are sometimes a sensor heating limitation (Sony NEX), sometimes an arbitrary 30 minute limit for worldwide standardization and/or product differentiation from videocams (high end Sony Alpha), and sometimes a 12 minute FAT32 4GB file size limitation because the manufacturer picked a codec that doesn't allow a bridge between file segments in software (Canon).

Only Panasonic has devoted the engineering effort required to give consumers (outside of the EU) a "DSLR-type" camera with no arbitrary, sensor-driven, or codec-driven time limitations.

I don't work for these guys - and despite how this sounds, I'm not a fanboi - but I really respect what they have done since entering this marketplace from a standing start 3 years ago.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Trekie015 (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, thank you all SO much, I've decided to go with the T3i, the half shutter autofocus suffices for quickly setting up a scene, but pulling focus later is far better thanks to manual.  So, um, one question resolved, but I have another.  I know this is a photography forum, but perhaps some people have audio expertise?
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/dslr-video-discussion/307367-boom-mic-advice.html#post2780896
Thanks again!
~Dan


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 2, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> I am a huge fan of Nikon for photo, BUT for video Canon blows them away. Id stay away from sony. I support this because of lens availability(to my knowledge). Canon and Nikon offer a much broader selection of lenses. The Canon T2i is very good. Id buy a T3i because of the flip out screen.
> 
> One problem with all DSLR cameras is that the recording time is limited to 20min??? This means that you can't film a live event in the future such as a concert or play. You will record for 20min then it stops and then you have to record again - yes even if you have a 32gb card. Also with long events(to my knowledge) there aren't any ac adapters that will give you constant power.
> 
> ...



Perhaps the 20 minute limit is there to prevent sensor burnout?

If you're shooting a short fim, there are going to be LOTS of breaks and downtime, so, that should give the sensor adequate rest, correct?


----------



## Trekie015 (Jan 2, 2013)

What I've shot with it so far, yes, there is no instance really where I'll need to keep rolling past 20 minutes.  It's beautiful :3


----------



## TehYoyo (Jan 5, 2013)

Village Idiot said:


> Canon is usually the leader in comparison with other brands.
> 
> Like will both cameras do 24fps, 30 fps, and 60 fps @ 1080p?



Canon sure won't.

I'd recommend a Sony dSLR which can shoot 1080p at 60 and 24.


----------



## jakehinds (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone know of any DSLR's that are good for doing 60% video and 40% photo? My price range is under 490$. I've been looking at the Nikon D3100, but dont want that "jello effect" if i move my tripod too fast..


----------



## brunerww (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi jake - sadly, all CMOS camcorders and DSLRs are subject to CMOS "wobble" or "jello" if panned too quickly.

That said, you can work around this challenge with smooth camera movement.

The best 60/40 video/still camera bodies are the Panasonic GH series. In your price range, I recommend a $199 used Panasonic GH1 with new 19mm and  used 30mm Sigma autofocusing micro 4/3 system lenses (total cost about $480),

The GH series cameras combine the advantages of camcorders and DSLRs - with "DSLR" style shallow depth of field, fast vdeo autofocus (with system lenses), unlimited video clip length, resistance to moire and aliasing, a viewfinder that continues to work in video mode (unlike the D3200's) and an external 2.5mm mic input (you'll need a $5 adapter to make it work with standard microphones).

Here is an example of what this camera can do:

_Cinematography Demo Reel: 2011/12 WARNING: NSFW (hacked GH1):

[video=vimeo;43625636]http://vimeo.com/43625636[/video]
_
Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## brunerww (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is another example of what the GH1 can do:


_Gravity Commercial_
[video=vimeo;32597417]http://vimeo.com/32597417[/video]


----------



## raaskohx10 (Jan 20, 2013)

DSLRs usually don't have option of "continuous auto focus." You'll need to adjust it manually all the time. It is better to buy a movie camera instead.


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 20, 2013)

raaskohx10 said:


> DSLRs usually don't have option of "continuous auto focus." You'll need to adjust it manually all the time. It is better to buy a movie camera instead.



"Continuous Auto Focus" has a bad meaning as well. It means that your unit is "focus hunting" if set to "continuous" in your menu-ie subjects continue to be "In and Out of Focus".

Set your camera for "one time AF" ( or something like that) and keep your lens wide, you will not have these problems...


----------



## brunerww (Jan 20, 2013)

raaskohx10 said:


> DSLRs usually don't have option of "continuous auto focus." You'll need to adjust it manually all the time. It is better to buy a movie camera instead.



This is not true for Sonys DSLTs and Panasonic DSLMs. Here is an example of the GH1's AFC (AutoFocus-Continuous) mode:

[video=vimeo;5264787]http://vimeo.com/5264787[/video]


----------

